

Redwoods Media is giving away a free explainer vid to Tech startups - michaelrlitt
http://www.redwoodsmedia.com/2011/07/a-free-explainer-video-yes-please/

======
jasonshen
Can you be more clear about this offer? Does anyone who tweets this out get a
60 second video?

~~~
michaelrlitt
It's a single video.

